# What Kind Of A Saw Was That?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Everyone:

I was at a garage sale and I came a cross with a Swedish sounding name - something like Svengka or something like that. It had an engraved imaged of a fish on the blade.

It was only about 12 inches long and the blade was shaped a little bit like a chainsaw blade almost, meaning it didn't get much shorter at the toe of the blade 9it was a little shorter than at the heel, but not that much).

another strange thing is that it had teeth at the front of the (curved) toe that extended up on the TOP of the toe for a few inches.

If I remember it had a black plastic handle.

Just kind of curious.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds like a pruning saw to me*

Like this?
http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=17401&title=Fanno+13%94+Curved+Pruning+Saw


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope...

Hard to explain.

Imagine a chain saw where the toe of the blade is rounded and a couple inches tall. Imagine that the teeth start at the TOP of the blade (pointing upwards) and follow along the toe edge of the saw and underneath all the way to the heel.

At first I thought it was a backsaw because the blade was pretty uniform in height from heel to toe. but there was no ridge on the back (or a very short one).

If I remember correctly, it did have something of a pistol grip handle (similar to the wood handled saw in the picture you provided).

Possibly the name was Sandvik? I just looked them up on google and it appears that they have a fish logo on their blades. 










However the saw that I ran into didn't seem to have all the other engraving on the blade... just the fish in an oval.

Strangest thing I have seen.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

The saw you are trying to describe sounds very much like a floorboard saw.


----------

